# Boxing - doing not watching



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone else do boxing for fitness?

People seem surprised when I say how energetic it is. They think it's just punching a bag a few times :lol:

Started a few years back and really enjoyed it, lost a fair bit of weight then moved jobs and it took over training time

Anyway hours have changed now and started going training again. Already hit my first weight target in the first week so dead happy about that

Next target is a lot tougher though


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Anyone who thinks boxing is just about swinging arms at a bag is gravely mistaken I love boxing (sparring) not bag work as not only does it help you physically but mentally too let's you blow off some steam ( I ain't no Muhammad Ali ) lol but think everyone should do some sort of boxing even if its that boxersisez class at some point in there life's :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

zim117 said:


> Anyone who thinks boxing is just about swinging arms at a bag is gravely mistaken I love boxing (sparring) not bag work as not only does it help you physically but mentally too let's you blow off some steam ( I ain't no Muhammad Ali ) lol but think everyone should do some sort of boxing even if its that boxersisez class at some point in there life's :thumb:


Yup haha

It's the running, skipping, shadow boxing that ****s me over :lol:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I started about 6 months ago, Mainly to get fit and really enjoying it. I never planned on sparring but now looking at gumshields and head guards.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

liam99 said:


> I started about 6 months ago, Mainly to get fit and really enjoying it. I never planned on sparring but now looking at gumshields and head guards.


Same with me really

Lost nearly 3kg this week, nice steady rate to be dropping


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Used to Kimo , boxing and weights over five nights for quite a few years.

As I got closer to 40 I stuck with weights and dropped the boxing as .....well you know yourself it's bloody hard work.

Keep thinking of taking it up again as a boxing gym is above my weights gym....but that extra flight of stairs now is a bit off putting.:lol:

Good luck in your targets...it's a tough but rewarding hobby:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

R0B said:


> Used to Kimo , boxing and weights over five nights for quite a few years.
> 
> As I got closer to 40 I stuck with weights and dropped the boxing as .....well you know yourself it's bloody hard work.
> 
> ...


:lol: certainly is

First time I lost a stone in the first month then this time i started dieting before xmas and lost quite a bit then dropping a couple kg a week after boxing

If I can keep this up I'll be dead happy but it's gonna get tougher and tougher

Treated myself to a new set of gloves last week, proper pro now lol


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I've boxed competitively for about 9 years now. Absolutely love the sport. One of the best sports out there for getting fit. Sparring requires a completely different level of fitness to that of hitting a bag, you feel it more in your legs. Even if your doing the sport just for fitness try and do a few rounds of sparring, just make sure you go in with decent people who aren't going to try and ko you. My first spar was with a boy who had been competing on a world amateur level, I learned so much from those first few rounds.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Jack said:


> I've boxed competitively for about 9 years now. Absolutely love the sport. One of the best sports out there for getting fit. Sparring requires a completely different level of fitness to that of hitting a bag, you feel it more in your legs. Even if your doing the sport just for fitness try and do a few rounds of sparring, just make sure you go in with decent people who aren't going to try and ko you. My first spar was with a boy who had been competing on a world amateur level, I learned so much from those first few rounds.


Amazing how many people think it's all in your arms, legs are a majors role people everyone forget :lol:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Yeah definitely and when your legs are tired when sparring and the other guy has loads of energy it gets very tuff and sometimes sore :lol:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I did a couple of rounds sparring over christmas, First time it killed my legs something you don't realise when watching others is the pressure it has on your legs.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

liam99 said:


> I did a couple of rounds sparring over christmas, First time it killed my legs something you don't realise when watching others is the pressure it has on your legs.


Train twice or 3 times a week, can't walk the rest of the days haha


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Are they still putting unlicensed amateurs forward for fights under the pretence of it being "white collar boxing" or has all of that stopped now?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

empsburna said:


> Are they still putting unlicensed amateurs forward for fights under the pretence of it being "white collar boxing" or has all of that stopped now?


Do you mean the events where they give people a few weeks training then put them in the ring?

If so there's one just popped up tonight being advertised haha


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

You got it. 

They put a couple of people from the same gym on the bill that are fairly well matched then the rest of it filled up with sluggers wanting to beat seven kinds of crap out of each other.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

empsburna said:


> You got it.
> 
> They put a couple of people from the same gym on the bill that are fairly well matched then the rest of it filled up with sluggers wanting to beat seven kinds of crap out of each other.


Yeah haha

Usually the areas top Chavs :lol:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

A mate of mine fights featherweight profesionally, featherweight. He does some serious training. Gary davies is his name.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Train twice or 3 times a week, can't walk the rest of the days haha


I know did 3 session first week back after christmas and could'nt walk or bend my legs properly for few days after. How long are your training sessions?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

liam99 said:


> I know did 3 session first week back after christmas and could'nt walk or bend my legs properly for few days after. How long are your training sessions?


Can do it as long as you want really as its all at your own pace. Try and do 2 hours as the average though


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Can do it as long as you want really as its all at your own pace. Try and do 2 hours as the average though


Where I go its 2 hour sessions, I try to do at least 2 sessions a week and also do an hour with my 5 year old nephew.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

liam99 said:


> Where I go its 2 hour sessions, I try to do at least 2 sessions a week and also do an hour with my 5 year old nephew.


Yeah

As I say it's at your own pace so if you're slower or want longer at something than everyone else then you do it


----------

